# Fun Couples Halloween Costume Ideas!?!?!



## sahm629 (Aug 23, 2009)

Here are some pretty interesting couple's costume ideas, just want to share:

Cute and Unique Halloween Costume Ideas for Couples

AND

More Cute and Unique Halloween Costume Ideas for Couples

Anyone else have some great ones to share?


----------



## hulfers (Aug 20, 2009)

This year were considering Alice & the Mad Hatter or Cowboy & Indian...(not to original I guess). Last year one of my friends were Cloudy w/ a chance of rain. He had cotton glued to his shirt & she carried a mister to spray people. Was cute!


----------



## NEMES1S (Jun 11, 2009)

My theme this year will be the Star Wars bounty hunter Boba Fett with a slave Princess Leia.


----------



## prblogg01 (Aug 24, 2009)

My theme for me will be the MJ 

MJ is back !!


----------



## jTyler (Sep 4, 2008)

It depends on what type of party your going to. You could do Frankenstein & The Bride of Frankenstein, Hahn Solo & Leia, Bonnie & Clyde, Sonny & Cher, Elvis & Priscilla. I saw a great one online that was Dog the Bounty Hunter and Beth. Maybe Sperm and Egg?? if it's an adult party that is..

I normally get inspired by looking at online costume shops or just google couples adult costumes!

Cheers !


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

How about the late Michael Jackson and Bubbles the monkey.....I'm pretty sure one of them are deceased.


----------



## sahm629 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Two years ago, my wife and I went as the Queen of Hearts and the Mad Hatter. We got tons of compliments. With the pending Burton movie, I expect Wonderland characters will be all the rage.


----------



## thatsnotcoool (Sep 2, 2009)

freddy and jason


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

We're tossing around Morticia and Gomez Addams or Lily and Herman Munster. Yes, way old skool, but I bet no one else will be the same characters!

Other old skool couples: Marc Antony/Julius Caesar and Cleopatra, Bogey and Bacall (think Casablanca), Rhett and Scarlett, Ricky and Lucy.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hanzel and Gretel


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

i also saw...salt and pepper,pimp and hooker(adult theme party) hef and the bunny,devil and angel,raggity ann and andy just to name a few


----------



## Einbinder (Sep 15, 2009)

Beer Man and Beer Woman - Superhero's for any party!!


----------



## sahm629 (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the Queen of Hearts Idea


----------



## red_scare (Sep 17, 2009)

i knew a couple that went as mario and luigi, although i'm sure mario and peach would've worked better... lol


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

i was at halloween usa last night and they had some cute ones..the teletubbies..(lol) bacon and eggs, caveman and cavewoman...drs..


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

We did Mario & Princess Peach last year.


----------



## midnightdreary (Jul 24, 2009)

For couples I love the idea of going as an executed Queen such as Marie Antoinette or Mary Queen of Scots and having the guy be the Executioner. Or a couple could be Marie Antoinette and King Louis XVI with matching neck wounds since they were both executed.


----------



## SpiderGRL (Jul 10, 2009)

My favorite: Girl dressed as a cute butterfly or bug, and guy dressed as a nerdy bug catcher. I saw this on a couple once, and it was adorable.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

i seen it mentioned by someone else here as well,,, Boba Fett and Salve Leia FTW!!!!!

I have yet to begin a Fett outfit, as it will probably take me a few years and a few hundred dollars to complete, but it will soooooooooooo worth every bit of it. 
The wife has already found a great Slave Leia,, sexxxy!!!!


----------



## NEMES1S (Jun 11, 2009)

The Reapers WS6 said:


> i seen it mentioned by someone else here as well,,, Boba Fett and Salve Leia FTW!!!!!
> 
> I have yet to begin a Fett outfit, as it will probably take me a few years and a few hundred dollars to complete, but it will soooooooooooo worth every bit of it.
> The wife has already found a great Slave Leia,, sexxxy!!!!


 I think that was me... Yeah, Im just putting on the last finishing touches on both Boba Fett & Slave Leia. I knew I didnt want to just buy a complete "cookie-cutter" one from a store or online, so I made mines from scratch - Thats why I started on these back in February.  Hope your project works out for ya!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

check out these starwars steampunk costumes. (victorian era meets sci fi)
they are fantastic. (pic heavy,dial up users be warned.)
http://brassgoggles.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,18393.0.html



i'm in the middle of doing these for a close set of friends.


----------



## FunkyChicken (Jul 29, 2009)

What about:
Beetlejuice and Lydia
Jack and Sally
Dorothy and the Scarecrow
Father Merrin and Regan (the exorcist)


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 2, 2009)

I had some friends a few years ago who did Jack the Ripper and a butchered prostitute. I always thought a fun one would be pot and kettle. Though I doubt many people would get it as my sense of humor is kind of different.


----------

